# My first 10 gallon aquarium (planted)



## irobert (Apr 17, 2009)

pH ~7.9
Ammonia:0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10

Fish:
2x Pseudogastromyzon cheni (Wiggles and Wobbles)
2x Cory Catfish
4x Fancy Guppy
4x Zebra Danios
5x Glofish Danios 

Plants:
Java Fern
Red Wendti
Four Leaf Clover
Anacharis
Narrow Green Temple
(unknown) to the left of the Clovers on the right.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

really nice looking tank. I hate to rain, but you might consider another couple corys. a single Cory isn't the best. they really do best in groups.

Oh BTW what type of lighting are you running over that thing?


----------



## irobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. My local store only had one so I had to get him. I will keep a look out for 1 or 2 more!

I have 2 20 watt 50/50 fluorescent lights. 50% 10k daylight/50% Actinic 03 blue.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Great tank! Love it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

awesome tank IR!


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

i really like the dwarf pleco
i have something that looks kinda like it called a hillstream loach. I love those too,lol.


----------



## irobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning that komodo182. I was not 100% sure that he was a dwarf pleco, as I could not find any species close to their pattern. I believe that they are Hillstream Loaches as well! I will have to update my post!

Thanks for the comments everyone! I am glad you like it.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Real real nice. Great colors.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks beautiful. I love what you have done.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

sweet tank, looks really good


----------



## komodo182 (Apr 14, 2009)

i love them, hard to find around my area


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

sweet tank


----------



## irobert (Apr 17, 2009)

A little update on the tank. The plants are all growing well (finally). For a while, some of the plants started to loose their greenness, die off, or just look overall weak; so I decided to put in a DIY co2 system. It seems to be helping a lot! I also picked up a second cory cat. He is an active little guy, I was lucky enough to get him to stop moving for one millisecond for this photo.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

the pinkish-orange danios are glofish, genetically modified zebra danios. i love how the tank is so brightly colored. Might be making my 15 gallon if i can get it like this.


----------



## irobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Ahh thanks for the info! I couldn't find any info on them with my searches online.


----------



## frank_ortiz2009 (Apr 25, 2009)

i dont think that is a 10 gallon tank because i have a 28 gallon tank and its not even close that big to yours...

anyways nice lookin tank u have...


----------



## irobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, it is definitely a 10 gallon though .


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I like it allot. Cool.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful tank! I love the mix of colors 

In the future, I'd look into a larger coldwater tank for the hillstream loaches, and perhaps a bigger tank for the cories. They do best in groups of around 6 or more, and there's just not enough room for them to play in a 10


----------



## veganchick (Dec 29, 2008)

OMG! that is so amazing! it makes my ten gallon look like crap!


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

That is an amazing tank.

Actually, you have inspired me to start back up my ten gallon tank. Ever since I got my 55 gallon tank, I felt like the 10 gallon was small and kind of useless and gave up on it. Now I see that it can be turned into a spectacular display. I will definately start working on it again.

Thanks for sharing. 

Also, any advice on photography? What camera did you use? I need a new one...


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

i love you substrate!!! where did you get it??


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

love the tank its so colorful!!!


----------

